# Reptile resale



## Riley ann (Apr 22, 2018)

So I have recently I had a guy who wanted 6. I should have stuck to my gut and that this guys story was fishy. He said 3 were for his cousins. I was like ok. Note I was desperate, there were a ton of hatching from this clutch. I sold him the tortoises at 50 bucks a pop. He sent me picks of them when he got home. I thought that was the end. It’s like this dude knew I had hatchlings. I have 8 currently and the dude hits me up wanting more. I asked him for a picture of his 3 he sends me a pic of 6. I asked about his cousin and why they don’t have 3. He said his cousin didn’t like them and he wants to grow them to a certain age and sell the uglier ones. Am I the only breeder that finds that absolutely disrespectful? I work hard to maintain my reputation and prices affordable and people like this come around. They buy my product and get 3-4x the profit. That’s like buying something cheap and telling the seller I’m gonna knock it off.


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2018)

Are we talking about sulcatas?


----------



## Riley ann (Apr 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> Are we talking about sulcatas?



No sir leopard but it can apply to any breed


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2018)

Leopard babies should sell for three times that amount. I'm not surprised that someone would buy them for that price and resell.

Putting myself in your place, as long as I got the price I was asking, I wouldn't mind if someone re-sold babies they'd bought from me. As long as they were cared for properly in the interim and went to decent homes on the re-sale, I wouldn't care.

Why does it bother you? Help me understand your perspective better.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 22, 2018)

I think you're selling too cheap. Raise your prices and you won't have too many of those flippers buying from you. My partner and I sell mainly leopard hatchlings (we have other species, but the leopards are the most prolific). Because most of our sales have to be shipped, we knock the price down just a bit and sell *including* shipping.

I just have to hope that the buyer is going to take good care of the animals, but once they're sold, it's not up to me anymore to dictate what happens to them. If he can sell them for more than he paid, more power to him.


----------



## Riley ann (Apr 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> Leopard babies should sell for three times that amount. I'm not surprised that someone would buy them for that price and resell.
> 
> Putting myself in your place, as long as I got the price I was asking, I wouldn't mind if someone re-sold babies they'd bought from me. As long as they were cared for properly in the interim and went to decent homes on the re-sale, I wouldn't care.
> 
> Why does it bother you? Help me understand your perspective better.



I feel that I spend my time and energy to raise and give them ethical care. I want my tortoises to go to good homes. When people resell i can’t ensure they go to good homes or that they live ideal lives. I think that I wouldn’t mind as much if they asked if they could. I feel it’s the people who would completely lie until they were blue in the face that the problem is profound


----------



## Riley ann (Apr 22, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I think you're selling too cheap. Raise your prices and you won't have too many of those flippers buying from you. My partner and I sell mainly leopard hatchlings (we have other species, but the leopards are the most prolific). Because most of our sales have to be shipped, we knock the price down just a bit and sell *including* shipping.
> 
> I just have to hope that the buyer is going to take good care of the animals, but once they're sold, it's not up to me anymore to dictate what happens to them. If he can sell them for more than he paid, more power to him.



How much do you think I should sell them for


----------



## RumWeatherReptiles (Apr 22, 2018)

Riley ann said:


> How much do you think I should sell them for



Around $150 seems to be the going rate. I have seen them in pet stores for $300.


----------



## Millerlite (Apr 22, 2018)

sell them at a higher price. That will keep away any resellers especially if you keep it closer to the market price. Like Tom says if your happy about your transaction and what you sold them for, then it shouldn't bother you if someone resells them. Unless they are just buying a ton and keeping them in a crowded unfit situations. I do see your point of view though. I feel like we put in a lot into all our animals and they will always be worth more to us then the market. 

Kyle


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (May 2, 2018)

The "uglier ones" comment would have sent me into his GRILL. That is what would have had ME boiling. 

Also, you can try to make sure they get good homes, but what happens after they leave your care isn't your fault especially if the buyer was bs'ing you.


----------



## wellington (May 2, 2018)

I agree your way too cheap. 
I say this in the nicest way. You may want to get out of breeding. You can do everything to find good homes, but there is no gurantee and unless you sell with a care contract, people can tell you anything and still not do it. Once they are sold they are out of your control. The safest people to sell them too are active tortoise forum members. 
Also don't forget. The people reselling them not only will want too make up the money they paid, but will also want to try and get something for their time and expense of food they put into them before selling them. At 50 bucks a pop. Your going to always get people wanting to resell. 
Start out at 150-175 each plus shipping. Give a discount if you want of 25-50 bucks off for more then one


----------

